# Why was action taken?



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

*COs Marv Gerlach and Terry Short contacted a hunter near his camp who had tagging*
*issues. While talking to the hunter, he took a cell phone call. The COs overheard a*
*subject warning the hunter that the DNR were in the area. The hunter advised his friend*
*that he was currently speaking with them. After a short pause the subject replied, Tell*​*them we love them. Enforcement action was taken.*



Would guy on phone be in trouble for warning others of LEO in the area?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I would say the enforcement was for "contacted a hunter near his camp who had tagging issues."

Issues=Deer not tagged, tag not validated, used tag of another or something like that.....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If the guy was aware of illegal activity on. The part of his friends and the call was to assist them with not being caught, he could and should be charged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I understand the tagging issues but was wondering if it was illegal to notify others if LEO were in the area? Not to many brains either way.
TY


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jakeo said:


> I understand the tagging issues but was wondering if it was illegal to notify others if LEO were in the area? Not to many brains either way.
> TY


No, not illegal in that case but it does provide insurance that you WILL get ticketed for anything else found that is illegal, like tagging violations.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

jakeo said:


> I understand the tagging issues but was wondering if it was illegal to notify others if LEO were in the area? Not to many brains either way.
> TY


No, it's not ilegal to warn others of law enforcement oficers, but very unadvisable given your friends situation. Picture yourself as a CO listening to a hunter explaining why his tag wasn't properly filled out, then his phone rings and he tells he buddy to "be careful" because the DNR is out here right now with me!...Makes a CO or any LEO start questioning wether or not the explanation that was being told now was truthful or not. Someone as long as they are fully within the scope of the law shouldn't have to "be careful" or "look out"...which I suspect is why your friend recieved the tagging ticket.

I know of a fellow who made a tagging mistake and actually sought out a CO to show him the error on the tag, explaining how excited he was and punched it too many times(back in the days of the old thick tags). The CO took out a magic marker and wrote on the back side.."OK" and his name and badge number, told my friend Ken if there was any questions that they could call him on it.


----------

